# What does a collector look for in a tortoise?



## RosemaryDW (Sep 3, 2018)

Our Russian has gained 500+ grams and grown approximately one and a half inches in the three years since we found her; now weighing over 1200 grams and measuring a little over six and a half inches. We presume she is under twenty years old although who knows.

I don’t know that she’ll keep up this kind of increase but think it’s reasonable to think she’ll be at eight inches in twenty years, when I’m packing up for the retirement home. That’s a good size for a Russian female but not huge. Nor are Russians rare in the U.S. She’s special to me but that’s probably it! 

I’ll be looking for someone local when the time comes. Just a tortoise lover, not a collector or breeder. But watching her grow, I’m wondering if anyone else might want her, and for what?

Thoughts?


----------



## G-stars (Sep 3, 2018)

Any specific reason why you wouldn’t want her to go to a “breeder” or for her to have offspring? I personally believe that every living creature’s main purpose is procreation, and if she can assist with less wild caught tortoises avoid the risks of being exported then why not?


----------



## Minority2 (Sep 3, 2018)

Russian tortoises are far too common a species in the pet retailing market. Experienced and first time owners are not going to put much value on age. Even tortoise enthusiasts aren't going to put that high of a premium on older Russians. If anything, the amount of equipment you have and the listed price may be a factor in deterring potential buyers. Custom and well made enclosures with prices that reflect their quality is going to price out most of the competition. This is especially true considering that prices for captive bred adult Russians have fallen quite a bit over recent years. 

You might be able to match online retailing prices from private breeders if you look and wait long enough for a desperate buyer.


----------



## RosemaryDW (Sep 3, 2018)

G-stars said:


> Any specific reason why you wouldn’t want her to go to a “breeder” or for her to have offspring? I personally believe that every living creature’s main purpose is procreation, and if she can assist with less wild caught tortoises avoid the risks of being exported then why not?



I expect there will be enough U.S. breeders and/or changes in export laws that her potential offspring won’t have much impact one way or the other twenty years from now. I figure it won’t matter if she stays a single lady by then.


----------



## RosemaryDW (Sep 3, 2018)

Minority2 said:


> Russian tortoises are far too common a species in the pet retailing market. Experienced and first time owners are not going to put much value on age. Even tortoise enthusiasts aren't going to put that high of a premium on older Russians.



Gosh, I think I wasn’t clear. I really was just curious as to makes a Russian unique, if anything, these days.

For sure I will never see any profit in this tortoise; she has been far too spoiled for that!


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Sep 4, 2018)

Most Russian Tortoises I've seen appear to just be average. Same color, similar size, nothing to really make them stand out on there own. But there are exceptions...

I happen to have a "high blonde" male Russian Tortoise that I recently acquired to add to my breeding group. His coloring is mostly yellow with very little black. I hope to get some hatchlings with his coloring in the near future.

Also - Tortstork, a breeder up in Delaware, has baby Russian Tortoises that end up with a more distinctive radiated/sunburst pattern on the scutes, which I think is very cool. I've never seen babies with this pattern sold by any other breeders. I actually bought 2 female hatchlings from him to add to my breeding group when they are big enough.

So these would be two examples of unique Russian Tortoises. (Pictures included).


----------



## RosemaryDW (Sep 5, 2018)

Beautiful!

Looks like I will end up with what I have no, a big and beloved but average tortoise.


----------

